# How many tournaments a year?



## Gemini (Sep 30, 2005)

I posted this in general to include other arts besides TKD.

 How many tourny's does your school (or you) do a year? We're only allowed a max of 2 in the Fall and 2 in the Spring. Not really sure of the reasoning behind it, but I'm fine with it. Some of the more serious competitors want more. Just curious how other schools do it?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 30, 2005)

well Gemini we do between 8-12 a year and it works for us, I guess we just like to fight in those darn things.

Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## Aqua4ever (Sep 30, 2005)

We are allowed to do as many as we feel like or can $$ in some of our cases.  Our competiton team has four mandatory competions spaced out through the year. 
My first year competing..I think i've done 6 so far
~Aqua~


----------



## Gemini (Oct 1, 2005)

I was thinking our school was kind of on the light end, but wasn't sure. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Butch (Oct 1, 2005)

I do not require any tournaments but my students can go to as many as they like. I personally only do two or three a year and then it is more of a friendship type thing I don't really get up for them.

Butch


----------

